# Outlook 2007 'Sent Items' folder is missing



## JayPeg (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello All,

I am in desperate need of some assistance and if anyone can help it would be much appreciated!

We are running Exchange 2007.

One of our staff members is using Outlook 2007 and has contacted us because their 'Sent Items' folder has "dissapeared" from there navigation tree view which is very odd. This is also the case on OWA which accesses the server directly and is a true image of the mailbox.

Now the strange thing is that when you search the users e-mail address in 'All Mail Items' and sort the list by 'From' they are all displayed and you can also add the collum 'In Folder' and it shows 'Sent Items'.

I have been searching Google for the passed few days and the closest I have come is to open the 'Sent Items' folder using the following workaround.... Click 'View', highlight 'Toolbars' and select 'Web', in the new toolbar field type "outlook:sent items" without quotes. This shows the 'Sent Items' folder as expected but it does not display in the Navigation tree view.

Both these methods prove that all the Sent Items are present and in the mailbox but appear to be hidden from the navigation view in both Outlook and OWA.

Below are the steps I have tried so far to no avail:

- Re-created the Outlook profile on another machine
- Connected to the mailbox via IMAP
- Disabled Cache Mode within Outlook
- Exported mailbox to .PST and opened within Outlook (During the export it shows the Sent Items exporting)
- outlook.exe /resetfolders
- outlook.exe /resetnavpane
- 'Clear Offline Items' when right clicking the 'Sent Items' folder and choosing 'Properties'

Again, if any one has had this issue previously or knows a solution please help as this is a very poorly covered issue and would be much appreciated by me and anyone else in the future!

Kind Regards,

JayPeg


----------



## JayPeg (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice of people to help :down:


----------



## sbabicki (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a user with the sent items missing as well, i can not seem to get it back.


----------



## JayPeg (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

I spent ages trying to resolve this issue but ended up creating a new mailbox and importing the .PST into it.

The Sent Items were exported and successfully reimported without any issues.

Really strange but that was the only way I could get around it.

Hope this helps.


----------

